# Russian Navy Video



## tomahawk6 (26 Jan 2008)

Nice video of a variety of ships of the Russian fleet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzgGuKgXbSk


----------



## karl28 (29 Jan 2008)

Thanks for posting that was interesting to watch.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Feb 2008)

New Russian frigate. Nice looking lines. Its called the Steregushii.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2008)

Does not appear as long as a Halifax class but I agree it has some nice lines.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Feb 2008)

I guess its 2000t. The Russians call it a corvette but I always thought a corvette was around 1000t. Thoughts ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Feb 2008)

You are correct for the weight range. Although you can have a weight range from 330 to 2200 tons.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Feb 2008)

Thx


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Feb 2008)

Link to more pictures of this new ship.

http://navsource.narod.ru/photos/06/369/index.html


----------



## NCRCrow (15 Mar 2008)

has a look of the NEW Euro Horizon class.

http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/horizon2/horizon22.html

love the CADS up front in the B Mount  position..wicked


----------



## pinger206 (24 Mar 2008)

Tx for the nice pic's tomahawk6. I wonder how that steregushii would be-bop in a good old fashioned tropical storm, or maybe something north atlantic way, stabilizers?  Beautiful lines on that puppy. pinger206


----------

